# baby guineas murphys law



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

i got a trio of long haired coronets and had a litter in the summer and a show breeder really wanted them ,so i swapped the baby sow for a teddie ,thinking i can have some more ! i,ve just checked the 2 week old litter and every one is a BOY even the lovely chocolate one  think i may have to keep the chocolate lol


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Sounds gorg love the teddies. We have had rex, coronets, abissians, and a creasted. Think g pigs are so full of character . We only have 2 at the mo and there getting older now over four and a half.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

The Teddy is a recessive gene so you have to breed Teddies to other Teddies or to Teddy Carriers (a cross that should be smooth but will carry the teddy gene if one parent was a Teddy) to get more Teddies. Teddy to Teddy carrier may throw up to 50% Teddies but it is better to use a smooth breed like a Self to a Teddy to get Teddy Carriers if you wish to retain their 'type'.


----------

